# Turners that own two lathes: 1 for cutting and 1 for sanding?



## FWBGBS (Dec 18, 2016)

You multi-lathe owners out there, do any of you regulate your backbencher for sanding?

Of the three or four YouTubers I follow that own multiple lathes none of them seem to use this solution.
I can't recall a single demo vid where the entire project _wasn't_ finished on a single lathe.
Is there a reason why one would not want to do this?


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 18, 2016)

I have one lathe for larger items, mainly roughing. As far as sanding, I usually do not change speed often for sanding and it is easier to start and finish most projects on the same lathe.


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 18, 2016)

I have 6 lathes & almost always sand on the lathe I cut the piece on. However, if I'm doing multiple turnings I will sand or even rechuck & cut the bottom one of my other lathes. I do not have a dedicated lathe for just sanding. My backbencher's are for when I give a class or have buddies over.
Great question by the way!!


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 18, 2016)

@Spinartist ...when am I coming over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 18, 2016)

One of our woodturning guild members had two. One fer turning & one with the Beale buffing system on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2016)

I own multiple lathes, the Jet is used for smaller turning, the Oneway for big stuff. Both are VS lathes so I can dial back the speed for sanding on the fly. I have a Delta Midi that will eventually get set up for wet work on acrylics once I get the motor rebuilt so I can keep the water off the newer jet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Great!!! I'll PM you my address!!!





Spinartist said:


> One of our woodturning guild members had two. One fer turning & one with the Beale buffing system on it.


----------



## FWBGBS (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for the sharing your experiences fellas.

My main concern is dust collection while sanding. Yes, I occasionally wet sand too.
With the dust collection setup on my Nova 1644 there's only room for either sanding or turning; not both. I don't have time to re-tool until AFTER Christmas, and I'm busy sanding right now.
While sanding if I find an area worth cleaning up with a knife it gets old having to reposition my banjo and lose the dust scoop. Then, have to reposition again.
My old Delta 640 midi has a nice collection set up so I figured I'd use that as a go between.
I just wanted to field some thoughts on the idea while hoping there wouldn't be any cons to the dual lathe idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a couple of lathes, but they have different Spindle sizes so I can't simply move a chucked bowl from one to the other. I can do it when working pens (either between centers or on a mandrel) since they are both MT2 - but I usually don't.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 18, 2016)

I currently have one working lathe, so everything I need to do on the lathe gets done on it. I do have a second wood lathe - a late '80's/early '90's Craftsman that I plan to get back up and running and set up as a designated buffer. After moving from it to a Jet 1014 when it died, I don't ever want to try turning on that Craftsman lathe again...


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> One of our woodturning guild members had two. One fer turning & one with the Beale buffing system on it.



That's where I'm at. Primary lathe is variable speed, slow it down to sand without a problem. Second lathe is dedicated to center boring blanks, and buffing. My drill press is a mickey mouse POS, doesn't work worth beans for boring blanks. 

Were my primary lathe not variable speed, yeah I would probably slow the second lathe down another notch, and sand on it too rather than move belts back and forth all the time.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 19, 2016)

FWBGBS said:


> While sanding if I find an area worth cleaning up with a knife it gets old having to reposition my banjo and lose the dust scoop. Then, have to reposition again.



Maybe consider building an additional banjo for your sanding? That is what I did for my 1624 and it works fine. It is rare that I use both but very handy when it is needed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 19, 2016)

I use a Jet 1014 for initial turning and a vintage Craftsman 9 x 29 for sanding & finishing. The main reason for the 2 is that I leave the sanding one at a lower speed than the turning one. I also like to let the finish "set" for 30-45 minutes before final polishing and I can start something new on the Jet during this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 19, 2016)

Since my history with lathes is of moving "up" ie upgrading; I have 3. I do most of my work on the Robust AB (no more upgrades per SWMBO) ; but since I usually have more than one project going, the other two are usually for doing other projects-- don't have one relegated to sanding. All have the same spindle size so things _can move _from lathe to lathe. 
(fyi the others are a Laguna 18/47 & Nova 1624)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2016)

David Hill said:


> Since my history with lathes is of moving "up" ie upgrading; I have 3. I do most of my work on the Robust AB (no more upgrades per SWMBO) ; but since I usually have more than one project going, the other two are usually for doing other projects-- don't have one relegated to sanding. All have the same spindle size so things _can move _from lathe to lathe.
> (fyi the others are a Laguna 18/47 & Nova 1624)


Ahh.....the Robust AB......a thing of my dreams.......but unfortunately not of my budget.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 20, 2016)

@woodtickgreg -- it was as of mine too! She surprised me I asked to go look at this one-" i want to go!". When we got to a a price, she didn't bat an eye---home free!
Think I'll keep'er.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------

